# disque dur / écriture de fichier de + de 4 Go



## minedecrayon (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens d'acheter un disque dure externe de 1To, je voudrais copier dessus des fichiers de + de 4Go (j'en ai qui fond 40 Go) mais le DD n'accepte pas des fichiers dépassant cette capacité.

comment avec l'utilitaire de disque, dois je formater le disque pour que cela fonctionne ?
je l'ai formaté en "MacOs étendu journalisé" mais cela ne fonctionne pas, cela peut provenir du disque dure ?

merci à vous.

Minh


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

Si ton disque n'accepte pas les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, c'est qu'il est formaté en FAT32; c'est le seul format utilisable sur Mac qui ait cette limitation.

Tu peux le formater en HFS+ (journalisé ou non), mais pour ce faire, dans la partie droite de l'utilitaire de disque, il te faut sélectionner la première icône, celle qui représente ton disque physique, et non pas la seconde qui représente la partition qu'il contient.

NB : Okazou tu ne serais pas habitué aux termes "Mac" : HFS+ = Mac OS étendu


----------



## minedecrayon (30 Décembre 2009)

merci Pascal 77 pour ton aide.

j'ai fait comme tu as dit, effacement en Mac OS étendu (journalisé et non)
j'ai un message d'erreur :

l'effacement du disque a échoué, erreur : échec du formateur de système de fichier

tu as une autre solution ?
un autre logiciel de formatage à proposer ?

merci

Minh


----------



## Pahra (30 Décembre 2009)

Hum...

Essaie de formater ton disque en choisissant d'autres formats disponibles dans l'utilitaire de disque. Jusqu'à ce qu'il parvienne à te le formater correctement et proprement. Ensuite, retente en HFS+ journalisé. 

Si tu as un PC de dispo, tente de le formater en Fat32 depuis une telle machine (c'est horrible à dire, mais parfois un de ces foutu Windows peut débloquer la situation...). 

Cela dit, quand ce genres de soucis m'arrivent dès le déballage, je préfère ramener ce genres ce matos directement au service après-vente pour procéder à un échange...


----------



## houlala63 (30 Décembre 2009)

Mais non,si il doit l'utiliser aussi avec un pc,il doit le formater en NTFS.
Puisqu'il a des fichiers de plus de 4Giga...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

houlala63 a dit:


> Mais non,si il doit l'utiliser aussi avec un pc,il doit le formater en NTFS.
> Puisqu'il a des fichiers de plus de 4Giga...



S'il devait l'utiliser sur un PC, je ne pense pas qu'il tenterait de le formater en HFS+ 

minedecrayon, essaie de le re-partitionner (toujours avec Utilitaire de disque) :

1) tu sélectionne l'icône du disque "physique" à droite (la première des deux)
2) l'onglet "partitionner" devient visible, tu cliques dessus.
3) Dans le menu local "configuration de volume" (qui indique "Actuel"), tu choisis "1 partition"
4) Tu cliques sur le bouton "Options" et tu choisis le schéma de partition correspondant à ton Mac ("Carte de partition Apple" si c'est un Mac "PowerPC" (G3, G4 ou G5), "Tableau de partition GUID" si c'est un Mac "Intel" (Core Solo, Core Duo ou Core2Duo). Tu valides ton choix
5) Tu choisis le format Mac OS étendu (journalisé ou pas) comme format, et le cas échéant tu spécifie le nom de ta partition (c'est celui qui apparaîtra sous l'icône du disque lorsqu'il montera sur le bureau).
6) Tu cliques sur le bouton "Partitionner" (en bas à droite), et tu attends qu'il te rende la main.

Si tout se passe bien, tu peux quitter Utilitaire de disque lorsqu'il t'a rendu la main, ton disque est prêt à l'emploi.


----------



## minedecrayon (30 Décembre 2009)

bon,

je viens d'acheter un autre DD ext, même résultat, même problème.:rateau:


mais, je viens de trouver pour pouvoir copier des fichiers de + de 4 Go, en l'occurrence de 45 Go...

dans Utilitaire disque, à gauche, 
sélectionner première icone, formatage en MS Dos
puis, sélectionner deuxième icone, formatage en Mac Os étendu (journalisé)

et là, c'est ça marche.

merci à tous, j'ai pu en arriver là grâce à vos remarques.

Minh

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

Pascal 77

je viens d'essayer ta méthode, c'est bcp mieux !!! MERCI

je c pas pourkoi, mais la vitesse est bcp plus rapide, RIEN A VOIR !!!!

merci...


----------



## Antoine (29 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> S'il devait l'utiliser sur un PC, je ne pense pas qu'il tenterait de le formater en HFS+
> 
> minedecrayon, essaie de le re-partitionner (toujours avec Utilitaire de disque) :
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton aide, grâce à toi j'ai pu formater mon DD externe WD MyPassport Essential SE de 750Go (j'avais le même message d'erreur que minecrayon).


----------



## waldos71 (21 Mars 2012)

Merci Pascal 77, ta solution m'a aidé pour repartitionner ma clef usb afin de pouvoir y copier un fichier de plus de 4 Go. Mais maintenant j'ai un souci. Je me servait de cette clef pour pouvoir regarder des films sur un ecran samsung (1080). Elle était formatée en fat32 et l'ecran la reconnaissait impeccable, mais depuis que je l'ai repartitionné comme tu l'as dit, ma clef n'est plus reconnue.
Alors comment faire ? N'y aurait-il pas de format qui puisse être reconnu
-Et par mon vieil ibook G4 power PC
-Et pas l'ecran HD
-et qui autoriserait la copie de fichiers de plus de 4Go

J'ai pu voir sur un autre forum qu'à priori la tv supporterait le NTFS. Mais est-il possible de formater ma clef dans ce format et qu'elle soit encore reconnue par le mac ? D'ailleurs l'utilitaire de disque ne le propose même pas&#8230; 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2012)

waldos71 a dit:


> Merci Pascal 77, ta solution m'a aidé pour repartitionner ma clef usb afin de pouvoir y copier un fichier de plus de 4 Go. Mais maintenant j'ai un souci. Je me servait de cette clef pour pouvoir regarder des films sur un ecran samsung (1080). Elle était formatée en fat32 et l'ecran la reconnaissait impeccable, mais depuis que je l'ai repartitionné comme tu l'as dit, ma clef n'est plus reconnue.
> Alors comment faire ? N'y aurait-il pas de format qui puisse être reconnu
> -Et par mon vieil ibook G4 power PC
> -Et pas l'ecran HD
> ...



Le Mac sait lire le NTFS à partir de Mac OS 10.4.6 au moins, mais ne sait pas écrire sur un medium ainsi formaté. Toutefois, il existe des solutions qui sont répertoriées dans ce sujet unique épinglé en tête de forum.


----------

